#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  問卷調查開始

## 狼王白牙

為了獲取本論壇會員之寶貴意見. 以提供論壇改進的建議.

線上問卷調查在:

*http://wolfbbs.net/survey/fillsurvey.php?sid=5*


敬請各位版主, 各位會員前往填寫.

資料收集期間約至9月份. 除第一個欄位以外其他皆自由填寫,

亦可以選擇不具名.  感謝版主及會員的參與


如送出失敗, 可將答案直接寄送到我的短訊息信箱為荷.

----------

